# Should we pull out...of Chicago?



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Body count: In the last six months, 292 killed (murdered) in Chicago compared to 221 killed in Iraq, and *Chicago has one of the strictest gun laws in the entire US!*

The Chicago Illinois Cast of Characters:

President of the U.S: Barack Hussein Obama 
Senator: Dick Durbin 
House Representative: Jesse Jackson Jr. 
Governor: Pat Quinn 
House leader: Mike Madigan 
Attorney General Lisa Madigan (daughter of Mike) 
Mayor: Rahm Emanuel 
_Commonality? - ALL DEMOCRATS_

Thank you, Mr. President, for the combat zone in Chicago and backing legislation to extend Chicago gun laws nationwide as the answer to violence.

Who do they blame for the mess in Chicago?

Of course, they're blaming each other!

Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!

The Chicago school system rated one of the worst in the country!

Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!

State pension fund $78 Billion in debt, the worst in the country!

Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!

Cook County (Chicago) sales tax 10.25%, highest in the country!

Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!

This is the political culture that Obama comes from in Illinois ..

And he is going to "fix" Washington politics for us???

George Ryan is no longer governor, he's in prison! Of course, he was replaced by Rob Blajegovitch who is...that's right, also in prison! And Representative Jesse Jackson Jr. resigned a couple of weeks ago. That's because he is fighting being sent to&#8230;right again, prison!

The Land of Lincoln , where governors make the license plates!!!"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

History has taught us on the forum to refrain from posts that are purely political and the UWN rules forbid political threads. I'm not seeing much in this thread but politics. So I'm going to lock it for now and if the moderators, as a group, want it unlocked later, so be it.

Here are the Everything else and Forum rules: viewtopic.php?f=46&t=26231

And a reminder: Many articles cannot be posted in their entirety because they are copyrighted; a link to the story or snippets of the article are fine.

thanks


----------

